# Queen!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't help myself! Queen was so amazing!

So if you like Queen or love 'em doesn't really matter, what's your favorite song?

This is priceless as is Queen's music! So many hours spent listening to them.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Quiz time: what is Freddie Mercury referring to in the Bohemian Rhapsody? Or to put it more succinctly, what was he rhapsodizing about?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

In case this comes up;

Queen dismiss claim Freddie Mercury 'came out' in lyrics to 'Bohemian Rhapsody'

_“What’s it about? None of us know. Freddie never talked about it to my knowledge 
and didn’t want to and that’s the way it should be,” guitarist Brian May told the BBC.
“He had something in his mind and he loved to spin these little pieces of magic. 

“A little bit of reality and little bit of fantasy. If anyone tries to unravel it, they’ll 
never manage it because they’ll never know what went into those lyrics.”_

If you have a hour to kill






I like it all. The early years particularly.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Loved em from the first lick I heard on fm radio which was this tune from the first album. It was so guitar heavy, yet others were piano melodic and Freddie's style and their harmonies were so unique...oh, and no synths!

[video]



[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My first exposure to Queen was Another One Bites the Dust...loved it. After their curling bonspiels my parents would either stay for a drink or two at the curling rink or head over to a friends' place. My brother and I would lobby for heading to their friend's place because they had older boys and we liked hanging out with them. One of them used to always have his record player blaring when we would get there and I distinctly remember hearing the bassline to Another One Bites the Dust when rounded the corner to his bedroom. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> My first exposure to Queen was Another One Bites the Dust...loved it.


I've been a lifelong queen fan but I think if this was my first exposure to Queen it would have been a different story. My favorite are the early years with Queen II being my favorite album. They about all but lost me in the mid 80's especially with that horrid album "Hot Spaces". I'm glad they ended it all with "Made in Heaven". Wasn't their best but wasn't bad and is my favorite of their later years.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been a lifelong queen fan but I think if this was my first exposure to Queen it would have been a different story.


I was like 6 or 7 years old at the time and had only really heard whatever my folks were listening to...Elvis, Chuck Berry, Trini Lopez and Buddy Holly. Don't get me wrong, I love good ol' fashioned rock 'n' roll but hearing that bassline was so different from anything I had heard before.

My brother and I asked him to keep replaying Another Bites the Dust over and over again...I bet he hates that song nowadays!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Queen II was/is my fav too.
Hence the vid.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> In case this comes up;
> 
> Queen dismiss claim Freddie Mercury 'came out' in lyrics to 'Bohemian Rhapsody'
> 
> ...


He he. My suspicion is that he is rhapsodizing on the creative process, especially the process of creating a character, developing a character and living that character over the course of the narrative and then eventually having to abandon it (killing the darling.)


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fave album probably QII but these tunes have so much energy.

[video]



[/video]

[video]



[/video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My oldest was going through a handful of Queen discs he found in the basement - he knew the "classic" Queen tunes, but he was not prepared for Radio Ga Ga.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sheer Heart Attack had just come out and I didn't pay much attention until I was stuck in a junior ranger camp with a bunch of other teenage tree planters and very little to listen to. Somehow there was an LP of SHA and we got to knowing every note and every word. 

Naturally, when I got home I sought out the earlier two records and bought every one that was released thereafter, even the ones that kind of sucked during the '80s.

Those first few records are magic. They sound as fresh and new now as they did when they were released. I can do with less Bo'Rhap' all the time, but I dig that every new generation loves it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Aside fro a 45 or two, maybe an 8 track, I don't have Queen on any type of media. Got the 45's in a box I bought. Not a group I actively listen too and 'Bo'Rhap' has been played to death. I think now parts are used as background music in ads. Don't recall seeing the movie Lola posted either.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Freddie's life was an amazing journey...some pre Queen Larry Lurex

[video]



[/video]

Spectorish wall of sound style

[video]



[/video]


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I was never real big on "we will rock you", but then I heard the fast version . Wow did that change the song!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Favorite Queen song?
Hmm--hard to narrow t done--they did so many different things--and so that changes--so I'll post an oddball one--for them.
This is Brian on vocals...




I should figure out how to play this one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I started buying CD's in the early 80s, Queen was not readily available in Canada. British imports only. But I had to have the first few discs, at about $30+/each. 

Queen's discography is a bit like Rush's to me. Starts really strong and then some crap in the middle and then finishes strong. I loved all of Queen's early work, up to Jazz and Live Killers and then didn't like much until The Miracle and Innuendo, both great albums, IMO. Larry's already posted the tune I woulda: Ogre Battle.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

First Queen song I was aware of: Radio GaGa.

Then I went backwards and followed the band. I was really taken with the bands live performances, not so much Feddie's prancing, more Brian's gratuitous posing and the amazing 3 part harmonies.
Funny I never really liked Rhapsody.

And have always been sad there's no live concert of Innuendo because of Freddies death
I've always wanted to see that performed live. I always related to "I'm going slightly mad"

Take from that what you will


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's not from any of their classic eras, but Show Must Go on always got me. And the story behind the song is interesting as well.

"*The Show Must Go On*" is a song by the British rock band Queen, featured as the twelfth and final track on their 1991 album _Innuendo_. It is credited to Queen, but written mainly by Brian May. The song chronicles the effort of Freddie Mercury continuing to perform despite approaching the end of his life; he was dying from complications due to HIV/AIDS, although his illness had not yet been made public in spite of ongoing media speculation claiming that he was seriously ill.[1] Mercury was so ill when the band recorded the song in 1990, that May had concerns as to whether he was physically capable of singing it. Recalling Mercury's performance, May states; "I said, 'Fred, I don't know if this is going to be possible to sing.' And he went, 'I'll fucking do it, darling' — vodka down — and went in and killed it, completely lacerated that vocal"​


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This song was a real tear jerker from the musical.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Also of note, the Queen 1981 concert film is probably one of my favourite concert films ever. Awesome setlist and an amazing performance. They obviously have some killer 70's shows as well, but I am 39 so the 80's Queen stuff is what I heard my brother playing all the time when I was growing up. So I love the setlist. Somebody assembled a playlist on Youtube of a bunch of the songs from it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The other awesome thing about Queen is that every member wrote a #1 song.

Freddie Mercury - Don't Stop Me Now, Bohemian Rhapsody, Somebody To Love, Crazy Little Thing Called Love and We Are The Champions

John Deacon - Another One Bites The Dust, I Want To Break Free and You're My Best Friend.

Roger Taylor - Radio Ga Ga and A Kind Of Magic as well as These Are The Days Of Our Lives.

Brian May - Fat Bottomed Girls, We Will Rock You, and Who Wants To Live Forever?

Damn amazing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So it's Roger Taylor's fault then.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> So it's Roger Taylor's fault then.


Some have said that...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This song was an unreleased song, until they re-did the albums for CD and it was included as a bonus track.
It is a little different...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> So it's Roger Taylor's fault then.


I have to admit I love Radio Ga-Ga. I just remember hearing my brothers playing it growing up. Live versions of the song where it sounds a little rawer are great I think lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I need a moustache. And wristbands.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Queen songs had such cool lyrical and instrumental hooks and stories to be told. Night at the Opera opened with this tune that I believe told the story of their managerial relationship at the time. Great musicianship and words. Many songs on that album like this one, '39, Prophet Song, Love of my Life, and others get overlooked by Bohemian but hearing that piano and guitar introduction pulled me in immediately.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How did I overlook this anthem. Opened QII. Brian's signature tone multitracked and Rogers heartbeat drum intro. Then ...boom!. The lyrics have a bit of a Game of Thrones feel...long before it was born. I listened to this at 2 am on the way home from the hospital after my son had been born so it always gives me chills.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

First album opened with this. I was pretty young so when I first heard their sound it was something new and engaging in its unique tone, power and musicianship. It really appealed to me. Apparently critics panned it because Brian's guitar intro was too long and tedious before Freddy got into the vocals. Queen's first big hit was Seven Seas of Rhye which I like but it doesn't match this, in my books anyway.

[video]



[/video]


----------

